# LEZ Badges for Germany



## Kaber (Dec 22, 2013)

regards the LEZ badges for motorhomes in Germany, what would you consider is the "performance" of my van, Auto-trail Mohican. 2004. 2800cc, 3 berth. total length (incl bikes rack) 26 ft This is the only bit I can't fill in, I'm not understanding the question. Can anyone enlighten me please. :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: LEZ BADGES FOR GERMANY.*



Kaber said:


> regards the LEZ badges for motorhomes in Germany, what would you consider is the "performance" of my van, Auto-trail Mohican. 2004. 2800cc, 3 berth. total length (incl bikes rack) 26 ft This is the only bit I can't fill in, I'm not understanding the question. Can anyone enlighten me please. :roll:


When I sent ours, they needed a scan copy of the registration documents and they classify it from this.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

I got mine from berlin.de, sent a scanned copy of v5 and received sticker in less than a week all for £6 (cant do a euro sign) :lol:

http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin....uftreinhalteplan/umweltzone_allgemeines.shtml

Alan


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Same as above.

I used

http://www.tuev-sued.de/auto_fahrzeuge/feinstaub-plakette

Scanned V5 doc and green sticker back in a few days, great service.

Martin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

They cocked up with me  a couple of days later, I received a second sticker 8) :lol:


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

€ is produced by pressing CTRL and ALT and $ all at the same time.

P&L


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> € is produced by pressing CTRL and ALT and $ all at the same time.
> 
> P&L


Or Alt Gr (immediately to right of space-bar) and the $ sign on a standard qwerty computer keyboard.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance, but may I ask a question of those in the know?

Am I correct is assuming that LEZ applies to:- diesel vehicles? petrol vehicles above 3.5 tons?

Regards


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> € is produced by pressing CTRL and ALT and $ all at the same time.
> 
> P&L


Unless you've got a Mac and its alt 2!!

Oooh I love being pedantic :lol: :lol:.

Gary.
Merry Christmas all.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Westkirby01 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but may I ask a question of those in the know?
> 
> Am I correct is assuming that LEZ applies to:- diesel vehicles? petrol vehicles above 3.5 tons?
> 
> Regards


I'm sure someone will tell me different, but I seem to remember seeing them on all vehicles, including cars, some are, however, too old to qualify for any colour of Umweltplakette.

Just had a look at TUEV-Nord and it is all vehicles

( http://www.tuev-nord.de/de/umweltplakette/english-low-emission-zone-8648.htm )

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Gary1944 said:



> PeterandLinda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Whist staying at Saarburg there was an Audi main dealer just behind the stelplatz [Or any main dealer who do the equivalent to our MOT will issue them, so I believe. ]
Just walked in with my registration document and walked out with my green sticker with my reg typed across it. 5€.


----------

